# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento imposta sostitutiva

## lulina

Salve,
dovrei effettuare il ravvedimento dell'imposta sostitutiva sulla rivalutazione dei fabbricati codice tributo 1824 anno d'imposta 2008.
Dopo una ricerca sul sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate ho trovato i seguenti codici tributo:1992 per gli interessi e 8913 per le sanzioni. 
Problemino:
entrambi i codici tributo richiedono l'indicazione del mese di riferimento. Che mese dovrei indicare?
Ho provato a chiamare il call center...ma peggio che andar di notte.
L'operatore di Cagliari mi ha detto di mettere il mese in cui il pagamento doveva essere effettuato (nel mio caso 07 e anno 2009) ed usare per le sanzioni 8912.
L'operatore di Salerno mi ha detto di mettere 12 come mese di riferimento e anno 2008 ed usare il codice tributo 8913.
Chi mi può aiutare.
Grazie

----------


## naima

I codici esatti sono 8913 e 1992 oltre al 1824.
Per il codice 1824:
Rateazione 01/03
Anno di riferimento 2008 per il codice 1824 
Per il codice 8913 e 1992
Nessuna rateazione per sanzione e/o interessi.
Anno riferimento 2009(anno in cui hai commesso la violazione)

----------


## lulina

Grazie mille.

----------


## magdapz

Per il codice 8913 e 1992
Nessuna rateazione per sanzione e/o interessi.  
Sto compilando F24 però non posso andare avanti in quanto nella colonna rateazione/regione/prov./mese rif. mi chiede il mese di riferimento...
Non mi accetta ne 0000 ne se lasio il campo vuoto  :Frown:  
HELP !!!!

----------


## CED I CONTABILI SRLS

Metti mese e anno di riferimento, cioè quelli in cui avresti dovuto pagare.

----------

